# Some of my Cichlids



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Copadichromis Borleyi

Afra Lions Cove

Electra Deep Water Hap

Red Zebra


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice fish. What are you feeding them?


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

a mixture of NLS, Northfin and Omega One Flake

frozen brine shrimp as a treat a couple times a week


----------



## Dan The Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Very vibrant colors, healthy looking and beautiful fish. Your photography skills are admired and appreciated.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Great looking fish. I especially like the borleyi. Mine grew out to approx. 12 inch.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

des said:


> Great looking fish. I especially like the borleyi. Mine grew out to approx. 12 inch.


You had a 12 inch borleyi? Isn't that impossible?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

mistersprinkles said:


> You had a 12 inch borleyi? Isn't that impossible?


Maybe I'm exaggerating... he was more like 8 inch. You saw him when he was 6-7 inch at the time!


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Your deep water is absolutely gorgeous!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

des said:


> Maybe I'm exaggerating... he was more like 8 inch. You saw him when he was 6-7 inch at the time!


I remember him. I wanted to take all the fish in your Hap/peacock tank home with me.


----------

